# Are there any emulators that don't pause when you switch windows?



## Chrona (Nov 29, 2011)

I have VBA set up with my 360 controller and disabled 'pause when inactive window', meaning I can browse or talk on msn while gaming without having to switch screens all the time. Is there any way to get this effect with any kind of SNES/N64/PS1/PS2 emulator? Thanks in advance

Also, while I'm here I might as well ask this - when I load up a game in VBA, my entire computer screen turns black for a second, as if it's switching displays for some reason. Does the same when I close the emulator, to switch back I guess. What exactly is it doing that for?


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 29, 2011)

look at the setting of the emulator you are using as see if there is  an option for "pause when inactive window' and change to what you like

some emulator might not have that option

check the properties of the exe for vba and see if  you have compatibility mode set


----------



## Chrona (Nov 29, 2011)

Setting it to compatibility mode for XP service pack 3 seems to have fixed it, thanks 

And I never actually tried running emulators before apart from VBA and some minor ePSXe, that's why I'm making the topic - figure you guys would know better than me which ones might have the option, rather than trial and error with a bunch of emulators I'd later have to delete


----------



## marcus134 (Nov 30, 2011)

project64 has the option too, if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 30, 2011)

So the controller input needs to work as well when it's not in focus?


----------



## Chrona (Nov 30, 2011)

Rydian said:


> So the controller input needs to work as well when it's not in focus?


Yeah, if possible. Want to replay Earthbound for example


----------



## jargus (Dec 1, 2011)

Project64 and the latest SNES9x can run and play while not being the active window. Its somewhere in settings.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 1, 2011)

I _think_ PCSX2 can do it, I'm not sure which settings I had that caused it at one time.


----------

